# Thanks for the Invition Annie 44 !!!



## Marty D (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello everyone I was invited to the sight by Annie44 and I thought I would share a few photos of my Oak Orchards.


----------



## bearswede (Apr 24, 2007)

Very nice, Marty... And WELCOME!!!


  Ron


----------



## woody (Apr 24, 2007)

Very Nice, Marty, although I think they look better without the new corks in them.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Marty !
 And very nice !  I love the array of colors ! I'd say you spent a few years putting together that grouping.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Marty, very nice glass indeed![]


----------



## annie44 (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm so glad you posted some photos, Marty!  That is a fantastic photo - my favorite in that line-up is #3.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey Marty,...Welcome, and super nice bottles you've got there...Is there more than one Perry NY?...I used to live in Java,...then later in Wales Center...Always loved the oak Orchard bottles, could you p.m. me with what you've got available and prices?...
                                                                                                       Thanks,     Joe


----------



## cookie (Apr 25, 2007)

Marty- Welcome.....some real beauties...I have to agree with Annie- the 3rd bottle in your picture is dazzling.....John


----------



## Jim (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Marty. Those are some sweet bottles. Killer colors! ~Jim


----------



## capsoda (May 6, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Marty. You have some great looking bottles and a great web site too.


----------



## epgorge (May 7, 2007)

aYup, three and five are real nice.. Annie, John and I have a thing for yellowish. 

 I use coffee grounds to color my corks, when I use them. Unfortunately, I need to use them as they were a gift from my wife and kids.

 Joel


----------

